# New Design



## potroastV2 (Jun 11, 2006)

Do the poll for a new marijuana website


----------



## DeepBlue (Jul 12, 2006)

The current ones alright though I think it would look great with a new skin. Always helps encourage passers-by to stick around and join in if they see something that looks worth their while.

Might be good to maybe introduce a few portal features, put up a few guides or beginners FAQs or something.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 12, 2006)

Everyone can go into their profile and change their default skin to phpbblite tell me what you think, if it is worth keeping around I will incorporate all the features into it.


----------



## DeepBlue (Jul 14, 2006)

I've not got a skin option in my profile - is it available still or have I missed something? Perhaps the default is forced in the phpBB config, or perhaps I'm just missing the obvious


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 14, 2006)

ok its fixed now... I had the overide switched on. Take a look its called phpbb lite.


----------



## Parlabane (Jul 14, 2006)

*right now there is quite a problem with new skin dude.*

General Error
Could not update users table

DEBUG MODE

SQL Error : 1064 You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near ' user_showtooltips = , user_tooltips_parse = 1, user_tooltips_static = 1, user_t' at line 2

UPDATE phpbb_users SET user_email = '[email protected]', user_icq = '', user_website = '', user_occ = '', user_from = 'Northern Europe', user_interests = 'Growing, Contemporary Classical Musics', user_sig = '', user_sig_bbcode_uid = '', user_viewemail = 0, user_aim = '', user_yim = '', user_msnm = '[email protected]', user_attachsig = 1, user_allowsmile = 1, user_allowhtml = 1, user_allowbbcode = 1, user_showdescriptions = , user_showtooltips = , user_tooltips_parse = 1, user_tooltips_static = 1, user_toolimg_width = 250, user_toolimg_height = 250, user_allow_viewonline = 1, user_notify = 1, user_notify_pm = 1, user_popup_pm = 1, user_timezone = 3, user_dateformat = 'D M d, Y g:i a', user_show_quickreply = 1, user_quickreply_mode = 1, user_open_quickreply = 1, user_lang = 'english', user_style = 2, user_active = 1, user_actkey = '' WHERE user_id = 202

Line : 555
File : usercp_register.php

i can't go back to anything else...

Regards,

Parlabane


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey parla, 

What page where you trying to visit.


----------



## Parlabane (Jul 15, 2006)

this was within he profile page. i hadve changed to PhpBBlite the new skin, and upon changing back to subsilver or rollitup skin and submitting (apply changes) i get this error message

Regards,

Parlabane


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 15, 2006)

Ok You can log back in now... I have turned over ride back on. I will fix that error up. How did you like the layout otherwise ?


----------

